

Xkcd wikipedia steps to philosophy, not so. - DanWaterworth

Seen this http://ryanelmquist.com/cgi-bin/xkcdwiki ? Try telecommunication.
======
mooism2
Telecommunication takes 7 steps as of now. The telecommunication page has been
edited a lot over the past day. Some pages have been edited to break the chain
to philosophy xkcd mentions, e.g. mathematics (and then reverted by irate
Wikipedians).

~~~
DanWaterworth
Interesting. I found that loop by looking up "Homer Simpson", which now loops
on poetry.

